# Ivomec



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm having trouble figuring out which type of Ivomec plus to buy. There is pour on, injectable, and drench? I'm also not sure how to administer this since a lot of people say to always give orally. Do I just top dress their grain with this?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

the pour-ons, so it's said, are less effective in goats than in cattle, so these should be your last choice.

Injectable ivermectin can burn for about a minute in some goats - it will be effective against worms about 5 weeks after injection.

Ivermectin orally has to be given DIRECTLY into the mouth with a syringe or drencher. It's effectivness is the shortest of all three types of application and will last only a few days. Some vets recommend to let the goats fast for about 12 hours before administering any oral wormer for better resorption.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It doesn't effect the goats system the same way as it does cattle so you'll need to double the cattle dosage for goats. We buy the "Injectable" Ivomec for cattle and give it orally to the goats at twice the recommended dosage per pound. They hate the taste so, as Sanhestar said, you'll need to use a syringe (without the needle) to squirt it into the back of their mouth so they swallow it.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

note of caution: don't double the dosis when you're going to inject it. Just calculate a shorter period of effectiveness but don't give an overdosis because of the high resorption rate when injected.

@Rex: universities here teach that the pour-ons, even when double dosis are still less effective. Something to do with the resorption abilities of goat skin.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

OK, So since I got Sully (aka, harley)
The day I brought him home it was nasty.
Even started snowing. So I attributed his
watery eyes to the stress and wind of the ride.

And then the weather was up and down. Cold
then warm. so again attributed his watery eyes
to that. And it is still doing that weather wise.

Well the other day I took him out for a walk.
At a pretty good clip. And he started to cough.
Now this concerned me. 
So I gave him some amoxicillian. And the next walk
he did not cough. But I did slow it down. 

So my next thing was to worm him. I do not know
if he has ever been on irrigated property. so I thought
I would worm him with Ivomec. 
Can I use horse ivomec wormer? What doseage?

I only have the two goats. So do not need the multi
doseages they sell for cattle.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*IFA dewormer*

IFA had some de-worming pellets that look like regular goat mix feed, but smelled different. You feed one pound per 100 pounds of goat.

Both of my new bunnies died a couple days after I dewormed the goats.

I think I may have had some remnant pellets in the can when I fed my rabbits since I can't imagine anything else that might have killed them. I hadn't even thought about it being toxic.

My ducks and chickens get into the goat feed as well. So I am going to have to do something very different next time.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

IFA? 

Sorry to hear about the bunnies.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Well I found my answer on the web. LOL

http://www.ehow.com/how_5903106_use-horse-wormer-goats.html


----------

